# Topless Coffee Shop Opens In Central Maine



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Topless Coffee Shop Opens In Central Maine *

_boston.com -_ Maine-A topless coffee shop that raised the ire of many residents of a small central Maine town is open for business. The Grand View Topless Coffee Shop, located at the site of the former Grand View Motel, opened its doors Monday on busy Route 3 in Vassalboro. A sign outside says, "Over 18 only." Another says, "No cameras, no touching, cash only."


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a feeling there's a road trip in my future. lol


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Must men have b00bs involved in EVERYTHING???


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Must men have b00bs involved in EVERYTHING???


Is that a trick question ?


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Sarge I'll be right back going for coffee


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Some things are just inherently good ideas. This is one of them.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Must men have b00bs involved in EVERYTHING???


I'm an ass man- Boobs are relegated to second place.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I'm an ass man-


You may like asses but theres only one " ASSMAN" ......


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

7costanza said:


> You may like asses but theres only one " ASSMAN" ......


 Koz and I go way back....He's irreplaceable.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Must men have b00bs involved in EVERYTHING???


Yes. Yes we do.


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Someone say boobs!?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Shit, I'm awake. Where?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

MDSP2597 said:


> Someone say boobs!?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Must men have b00bs involved in EVERYTHING???


Well... Yeah....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Must men have b00bs involved in EVERYTHING???


Undoubtedly a rhetorical question.

({})


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

road trip. coffee anyone?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"Sarge, Im gonna go grab a coffee? WAnt one?"


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Snipe-

That blonde at the bottom is a cutie. That your fireplace in the background???


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Must men have b00bs involved in EVERYTHING???


There like model trains, Meant for kids,But dads have more fun with them


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I heard this lady is working there:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Whoa whoa whoa, how did I miss this:


> On Tuesday, two men sipped coffee at a booth while three topless waitresses and *a bare-chested waiter* stood nearby.


I'm more than happy evaluate this little coffee shop if they have barechested waiters, particularly with good abs.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

There was also a topless donut shop in Westbrook, ME at one point, as well as a car wash, I believe.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Makes you think twice before ordering a "Large Double with milk"...............


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

who needs milk?


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

If you want a large coffee do you ask for a D-cup?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ill stop and DD and hit The Cabaret...you can have the 3 hr ride.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Boobs and Breakfast, this place shows legs and eggs + more

MARDI GRAS FAT TUESDAY PARTY
New Orleans 5:00 Happy Hour Buffett
2 for 1 Table Dances, Giveaways, Champagne Room Raffles
Legs and Eggs at Midnight
themardigrasclub.com


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sniper will request a large black and two sticky buns....and that's just his waite*r. *


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> legs and eggs


Legs and eggs....there's a blast from my past.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nudity Complaint Near Maine Topless Doughnut Shop*

VASSALBORO, Maine (AP) ―Prosecutors will review a complaint that a waitress from a Maine topless doughnut shop was outside the business without a shirt on.

The Central Maine Morning Sentinel says a state trooper was sent to the Grand View Topless Coffee shop on Saturday after someone called in a complaint. Police say no one was charged, but the matter has been turned over to the district attorney for review.

It's unclear whether nudity outside the cafe is prohibited.

Vassalboro had considered banning nudity altogether after the shop opened in February, but officials now are proposing to specifically regulate where, when and how such businesses may operate. The revised ordinance comes up for a vote June 8.


Complaint Filed After Nudity Sighting Near Maine Topless Doughnut Shop - wbztv.com


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm do they have a drive up window that's at eye level????????????????????


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Channel 5 is reporting this burnt down this am.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

aw shucks.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Channel 5 is reporting this burnt down this am.


Perhaps the concept was too hot to handle.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*NOOOOOO...*
*The humanity *


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Let this be a Day of Mourning. I really ween that, er, MEAN that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*State Fire Marshal's Office Says Vassalboro Blaze Was Arson*

*No Injuries At Grand View Coffee Shop Reported*

*VASSALBORO, Maine -- *The state fire marshal's office said Tuesday afternoon that a three-alarm fire that destroyed Vassalboro's Grand View Coffee Shop, a business known for its topless waiters and waitresses, was caused by arson.

Authorities are seeking the public's help in the investigation. If anyone saw anything suspicious in the area of the coffee shop around 1 a.m. Wednesday, they are asked to call the fire marshal's office hotline at 888-870-6162.

Some evidence from the fire scene has been taken to the state police crime laboratory for analysis, said Stephen McCausland, spokesman for the Maine Department of Public Safety.

The fire followed a Tuesday night planning board meeting in which coffee shop owner talked about his expansion plans for the business as well as having dancing and longer operating hours.

​Fire destroyed a topless coffee shop in Vassalboro Wednesday morning.

A Belfast ambulance crew that was returning to Belfast from a call saw the fire around 1 a.m. Wednesday. They awakened owner Donald Crabtree and six other people who were asleep at the time. They escaped from the fire without injury.

Of the people who fled from the blaze were a pair of four-month old babies.

Crabtree said the building is paid for but that he doesn't have insurance.

The shop gained national attention in February when it opened for business.

​The shop's owner says he doesn't have insurance.

Crabtree was in the process of trying to get a permit to open a strip club at the site.

The state fire marshal's office is at the scene investigating.

*Stay with News 8 and WMTW.com for the latest on this developing story.*

*Previous Stories:* 

May 24, 2009: Topless Waitress Spotted Outside Coffee Shop
May 15, 2009: Vassalboro Ordinance Seeks To Limit Adult Businesses
April 16, 2009: Vassalboro Residents Seek To Halt More Nudity
January 6, 2009: Topless Coffee Shop Approved After Rousing Debate

State Fire Marshal's Office Says Vassalboro Blaze Was Arson - Portland News Story - WMTW Portland


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Arson DUH


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ironically, the topless coffee shop served a bottomless cup of coffee


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Topless Coffee Shop Owner Relocating To Tent*

*Waitresses Will Remain Fully Clothed*

*VASSALBORO, Maine -- *The owner of a topless coffee shop destroyed by fire last week in Vassalboro said he plans to have clothed waitresses collect donations in the parking lot to raise money to rebuild.

Under town zoning rules, Donald Crabtree would need a new permit to start operating his business from a trailer or other structure on the property. He told the Kennebec Journal he is going to set up a tent instead, and have employees hand out free donuts and coffee next to a collection jar.

Crabtee's home and business were destroyed in a deliberately set fire Wednesday, just hours after he had talked with local officials about making the business more like a strip club.

Topless Coffee Shop Owner Relocating To Tent - Portland News Story - WMTW Portland


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *Topless Coffee Shop Owner Relocating To Tent*
> 
> *Waitresses Will Remain Fully Clothed*
> 
> ...


THANK GOD he isnt takking this lying down!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Roadtrip!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I hope they catch the prune that burned that place. That is just not right.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Like a large breasted Phoenix rising from the ashes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

The new menu will consist of burnt toast and sunny-side-up eggs with a raisin in the center of the yolk.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

hahahahaha!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

MMMMMMM.......... I love brea......



I MEAN COFFEE!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man Pledes Not Guilty In Topless Coffee Shop Fire*

*Bellavance Jr. Makes Plea In Maine Court *

*AUGUSTA, Maine -- *A 49-year-old man has pleaded not guilty to two counts of arson for allegedly setting fire to a topless coffee shop in central Maine. 
Raymond Bellavance Jr., of Augusta, entered his pleas Tuesday in Kennebec County Superior Court. 
Bellavance is accused of setting fire to the Grand View Topless Coffee Shop in Vassalboro in the early morning hours of June 3, 2009. Prosecutors say he set the fire because he was angry at his ex-girlfriend, who worked at the shop and allegedly had a relationship with the owner.

Man Guilty In Topless Coffee Shop Fire - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Owner Plans To Close Topless Coffee Shop*

*Shop Owner Told New Signs Violate Zoning Rules*

*VASSALBORO, Maine -- *The owner of a Maine topless coffee shop is planning to close the business after being told his new signs violate zoning rules. 
Donald Crabtree owns the Grand View Topless Coffee Shop in Vassalboro. He says he plans to close when his inventory is sold. 
The original shop burned to the ground in 2009. The man accused of setting the fire was in a relationship with one of the waitresses. 
Since then, the coffee shop has continued inside a trailer on the property.

Read more: Owner Plans To Close Topless Coffee Shop - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston
​​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*AUGUSTA, Maine -- *A man blamed for a fire that destroyed a topless coffee shop in Maine has been found guilty of arson. A jury convicted Raymond Bellavance Jr. on Friday after deliberating for four hours. Prosecutors say "anger and jealousy" caused Bellavance to set fire to a coffee shop where his ex-girlfriend worked. The Bangor Daily News reports Deputy District Attorney Alan Kelley told jurors Bellavance was "a volatile man" who was quick to anger because his former girlfriend was having a relationship with the shop's owner. The Grand View Coffee Shop in Vassalboro featured topless waitresses. It burned down June 3, 2009.

Read more: Man Burned Topless Coffee Shop - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------

